# Group seeking gamers in the Northern VA area



## Scribe Ineti (May 18, 2003)

My wife and I are relocating to Warrenton, VA, and are looking for a couple players to join our little group.

I'll be running a Decipher LOTR RPG as soon as we're settled (3-4 weeks or so), and have 2-3 players already lined up.  I'd love to have one or two more.  

Other options for games would be Star Trek, Star Wars, the occasional D&D game (though I have to admit we're collectively tired of d20) --I know, why am I here?   But we'd give it a go for the occasional game or one-shot.

We prefer to focus on the story telling, character development, role-playing angle of things rather than the die-rolling, stat-mongering thing.  We all avoid min/maxing when possible, and no one would accuse any of us as being rules lawyers.  (Not that there's anything necessarily wrong with any of this, it's just where we tend toward).

We also like board games and card games, so we're not totally one-sided toward RPGs.

Everyone in the group is in our late 20's to early 30s and would be looking for someone of a like age to game with.  I'd like to be able to play on a consistent schedule, preferably every other week or more if our collective schedules can handle it.

Games would ideally be held on Saturdays at our place in Warrenton, though we'd commute if it wasn't too far.  My wife and I both love to cook, so if you're willing to chip in and share food, we'll prepare it in an effort to save money and waistlines.  (We've done the junk food/fast food thing for years and need a switch).

We do have cats, and will be living on a property with horses and dogs, so if you have allergies, take that into consideration.

I think that's about it.  If you're interested, drop me an email.

Thanks!


----------



## Vaxalon (May 29, 2003)

Are you still looking for a game?


----------



## Scribe Ineti (May 29, 2003)

Not so much a game, but players.


----------



## Vaxalon (May 30, 2003)

Send me an email.


----------

